# ue0 interface



## Terpentijn (Sep 12, 2019)

My LAN network is slow with pkgs. I’m connected through ue0: <USB Ethernet>, because my normal LAN port only has 100Mbps. The USB Ethernet gives me 1.000Mbps. Checking the internet speed in test suites gives me the normal results for 1.000Mbps, so I’m wondering why i can’t get normal download results doing a pkg install. It’s far below the expected speeds. No big deal, but seeing that on Linux, installing software flies, it’s not nice to see that it is so slow on FreeBSD. Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2019)

USB 2.0 has a theoretical maximum throughput of about 480Mbit/s.


----------



## Terpentijn (Sep 12, 2019)

SirDice said:


> USB 2.0 has a theoretical maximum throughput of about 480Mbit/s.


It’s on a USB3 port!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2019)

What is the exact brand and type of the dongle?


----------



## yuripv (Sep 12, 2019)

SirDice said:


> USB 2.0 has a theoretical maximum throughput of about 480Mbit/s.


I think OP says that speed test gives correct results, and it's only downloading the pkg archives that doesn't.

The pkg mirror to fetch from is automatically selected based on your location, and there could be mistakes.  Try explicitly specifying other mirrors listed on http://pkg.freebsd.org/.

Also, is the problem pkg specific, or downloading using e.g. fetch from other sites is slow as well?


----------

